# Bremer & Blyleven to continue as FSN Twins announcers in 2003



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Dick Bremer & Bert Blyleven to continue as Fox Sports Net Minnesota Twins announcers in 2003

Popular "Circle Me Bert" in-game telecast feature also returns next season

Fox Sports Net North announced today that Dick Bremer and Bert Blyleven will return to announce the network's Minnesota Twins telecasts in 2003.

In 2003, Bremer begins his 21st season as a Twins play-by-play announcer. Bremer has also been the voice of University of Minnesota basketball, football and hockey and has called games for University of Iowa basketball, University of Minnesota and Minnesota North Stars hockey in his 22-year career.

Blyleven will enter his eighth full season as color commentator for Twins baseball in 2003. Blyleven, who pitched in the major leagues for 23 years, including 11 seasons with the Twins, retired at the age of 42 and is one of only two major league pitchers to win a major league game before his 20th birthday and after his 40th birthday. Bert pitched in two All-Star Games, three Championship Series and two World Series with the Twins and Pirates.

"We're looking forward to having Dick Bremer and Bert Blyleven return to our Fox Sports Net announce booth as the Twins prepare to defend their American League Central Division title, " said Steve Woelfel, Vice President/General Manager, Fox Sports Net North. "We know our viewers enjoy their expert commentary and the insights they provide."

"The Minnesota Twins are thrilled to have Bert Blyleven and Dick Bremer back as the club's television broadcast team for the 2003 season," said Twins President Dave St. Peter. "Bert and Dick are amongst the most talented and entertaining broadcasting duos in the game today and an integral part of Twins baseball for millions of fans across the region."

Also announced was the continuance of the very popular "Circle Me Bert" in-game telecast feature, where Blyleven uses the Telestrator to circle fans who bring creative signs to the games. What began as a spontaneous gesture at the beginning of the Twins 2002 season, grew to thousands of fans each night vying to get circled and even led to a CD and music video being produced to accompany the phenomenon.

Fox Sports Net North reaches more than 2.8 million homes throughout Minnesota, Wisconsin, Iowa and North and South Dakota. The regional sports network also provides comprehensive coverage of the NBA's Minnesota Timberwolves and Milwaukee Bucks, MLB's Minnesota Twins and Milwaukee Brewers, the NHL's Minnesota Wild and the WNBA's Minnesota Lynx. FSN also telecasts selected University of Wisconsin, University of Minnesota and Marquette University athletic events.


----------

